# Need ID for 2 mbunas...



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought 2 cichlids from a mixed African tank at my LFS they had a sale going on where they were only $1.88 and I couldnt pass it up so I bought a few and can't seem to figure out what these little guys are. I think they might be the sale species but not completely sure their still pretty small but I was hoping someone might be able to help me with them. Thanks in advance.

Here's the 1st one:

















Here's the 2nd one:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The first one appears to be a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos. It could technically be either a Melanochromis johanni or Melanochromis interruptus, but as the juveniles and females are orange this would have to be a male (though it aoppears rather small yet so I am leaning much more toward the cyaneorhabdos

The second (based on tail fin color pattern and the bluish sheen) is a male Melanochromis chipokae starting to change to adult coloration.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I looked at the juvenile pic thats on this site of the Melanochromis interruptus and it actually looks a lot like my 1st one.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It very well could be, though since M. interruptus juveniles are orange like the femles, I went cyaneorhabdos because yours just didn't look beg enough to have started to change that far. If he was more orange before then, its more likely an interruptus.

There are also well reported incidents of interuptus/hjohanni/cyaneorhabdos hybrids as well.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh okay. No he wasn't orange to start off and I've had him a little over a month now and he's still not even 2 inches yet so he is still pretty small. Well I guess time will tell though once they start growing more it will be easier to tell what they actually are. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Though, looking at the sencond picure the back of his head looks like it have some orange color to it. It that really there or just a flash effect?


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

it is actually there, but its not as noticeable as it is in the picture its a dull orange/brown color. It actually goes around to the front of his head.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If he was a cyaneorhabdos, then that would definitley not be there. I would go with Mel. interruptus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MalawiLover said:


> The first one appears to be a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos. It could technically be either a Melanochromis johanni or Melanochromis interruptus, but as the juveniles and females are orange this would have to be a male (though it aoppears rather small yet so I am leaning much more toward the cyaneorhabdos
> 
> The second (based on tail fin color pattern and the bluish sheen) is a male Melanochromis chipokae starting to change to adult coloration.


Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos do not have the vertical barring this fish does, so simply not possible to be that fish.

It shouldn't be a johanni either, as similarly they don't have that vertical barring.

It could be an interuptus, or a hybrid, impossible to say.

The second fish looks like a pure Melanochromis johanni male changing.


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

I use to work at a Petco... sadly... But those look like the hybrids we would get in with our assortment.


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a new pic of the 2nd one from about, it has turned black with bluish/white barring. I'm thinking it is a male johanni but was wondering what you all thought.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think you are safe calling it a "johanni" type, and not breeding it. What it is exactly will never be known. Pretty fish.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm guessing they're from( rhymes with Mack's) by your location, looks like the stuff they have in "assorted tank " I agree 1st one is Interruptus type & 2nd is a Johannii type. No Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont breed so thats a good thing. Thanks all, I actually meant to get a new pic up of the other fish to but when I started downloading the pics I didnt have one so I just got the one up.
They did come from an assorted tank but not from Jacks. I just like to get an idea of what they are because I love taking pics of my cichlid's and right now there in a folder called unknown so I'd like to label the folder.. lol 
Thats one bad thing about getting these from a pet store I've noticed you have a better chance of getting a hybrid rather than a pure one. I wish there were more breeders in my area, so if I ever did decide to breed myself I'd know they werent hybrids.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Kaitlin1227 said:


> I wish there were more breeders in my area, so if I ever did decide to breed myself I'd know they weren't hybrids.


There are quite a few breeders in your area.

http://www.gcas.org/forum/

Kevin


----------



## Kaitlin1227 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for that


----------

